# Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata



## Musicaterina

On which instrument played do you like it best?

I like it best played on the arpeggione, and I've got two recordings with a real arpeggione. There are two other recordings with a real arpeggione on youtube, too, for example this:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Only ever heard it with cello. For contrast I wouldn't mind hearing an arrangement for clarinet and piano, assuming it's possible.


----------



## Musicaterina

elgars ghost said:


> Only ever heard it with cello. For contrast I wouldn't mind hearing an arrangement for clarinet and piano, assuming it's possible.


Here you are:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Most kind - thank you!


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## PeterF

I have recordings with piano and cello, or viola, or violin.
My preference is piano and cello.


----------



## Rogerx

PeterF said:


> I have recordings with piano and cello, or viola, or violin.
> My preference is piano and cello.


My preference too.


----------



## Shea82821

It used to be solely for the cello originally. But as I've gotten older, I really prefer the piece as it was: on the arpeggione. I still go back and forth between the two.

I did hear a clarinet version a while back that peaked my interest, so there is also that.


----------



## hammeredklavier

I'm still waiting for a version played with the Jew's harp.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I voted the Arpeggione , as it was used in the first recording I possessed and which I listened to the most. But the recordings with cello are nearly just as agreeable.

As mentioned before in the thread , I tend to go back and forth too


----------



## Guest

Musicaterina said:


> On which instrument played do you like it best?
> 
> I like it best played on the arpeggione, and I've got two recordings with a real arpeggione. There are two other recordings with a real arpeggione on youtube, too, for example this:


I love this sound!!!!! And, of course, virtually anything at all by Schubert - except "The Trout Quintet".


----------



## SanAntone

I voted for the instrument for which Shcubert wrote this sonata. This new recording has a good example of it:

*Schubert*: _Chamber Works_
Erich Höbarth, Alexander Rudin, Aapo Hakkinen
Released on 15/01/2021 by Naxos


----------



## fluteman

My first choice would be flute, with me playing. I've always loved playing it. Galway is good, too. Otherwise, on an arpeggione, though the Rostropovich / Britten recording is first rate, too.


----------



## Merl

SanAntone said:


> I voted for the instrument for which Shcubert wrote this sonata. This new recording has a good example of it:
> 
> *Schubert*: _Chamber Works_
> Erich Höbarth, Alexander Rudin, Aapo Hakkinen
> Released on 15/01/2021 by Naxos


That's a gorgeous recording. OT: I'm not too bothered whether it's played on the arpeggione, a cello or even a viola. It's just a lovely piece.


----------



## Waehnen

Musicaterina said:


> On which instrument played do you like it best?
> 
> I like it best played on the arpeggione, and I've got two recordings with a real arpeggione. There are two other recordings with a real arpeggione on youtube, too, for example this:


I wonder what is the tuning on that keyboard instrument!


----------



## Waehnen

Admittedly I wasn´t familiar with this piece of music so I got myself the version of Rostropovich on the cello and Benjamin Britten on the piano. A beautiful Schubertian piece of music! Rostropovich kind of played in a more archaic way than usual and Britten wasn´t all thick and romantic about his textures. All that helped me to get the mood of a period performance although it really wasn´t, in the true meaning.


----------



## Mister Meow

I first heard this piece in an arrangement for violin and guitar with Gil Shaham and Göran Söllscher. I think it was nicely done:


----------



## Tarneem

the score of this piece is so elegantly written, it would sound amazing even if it was performed by tuned toothpicks... 

I like to listen to this sonata performed by piano and Violoncello da Spalla






the only thing I have against this recording is that the dynamic of piano is a bit too high. I wish if its dynamic was lowered in post mastering. doing that might be considered "cheating" and that's okay for me LOL


----------

